# Waiting waiting and waiting Thoughts anyone



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a Nubian that I think was bred around Oct/Nov????? She has been stretching quit frequently. She has no ligaments at least none that I can feel. She is a FF and is not really bagging up yet. I thought maybe we had a little while but now I'm rethinking it due to all her signs. She's doesn't seem that big but maybe carrying low? Baby/babies dropped. She's also had some discharge but not much. Anyone's thoughts??


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

A wild guess of later March. Looks to have at least 3 wks still.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, I agree. And, lol, is she in your kitchen? My goats love coming in the kitchen.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Heres a guess. April 1. lol She does look like she is carrying low.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep! She's in my kitchen  all my goats are welcome in my home when need be  We were thinking late March but she likes to keep me guessing.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok a little update: Jaala is in her stall moving hay around and I had to lock up my buck because he was going crazy. Has anyone else had this issue where their buck/bucks go crazy towards the end of the does pregnancy??


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

She has dropped considerably almost to where she doesn't even look pregnant. Still hardly any bag


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

How we looking? She has me guessing. So many signs Lots of laying down and standing up! Not really wanting to be away from the others too much but man oh man is she showing signs or maybe wishful thinking...........we shall see what the evening brings


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's a beauty! To my eye, she looks like she has some time left...she needs to bag up more and her pooch isn't swollen or "puffed" out...but I guess she could surprise you.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Aww thank you! She's one of my favs. She's a FF so not sure if she'll bag up a whole lot but we'll see. I keep thinking we have a few weeks but as each day passes she's showing more signs. She was belly talking today and throwing her head back. Lots of restlessness


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Still nothing.


----------

